# Help with Yarn Tails



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm making a few yarn tails for all the members of my pack. One, the alpha males, is looking great, he wanted a curly wolf tail since his hair is curly. So I have just been not straightening the tuffs and it looks decent. 

Progress:
ALPHA Gunnar's tail












*Question:*
Now. My question is How do i blend colors? I have to still do 2 gray timber wolves with dramatic markings, and an ethiopean wolf tail. I dont have access to airbrushing...
I need to do tails like this:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m30dzlUy9w1ruby9mo1_500.png
http://tallahasseemuseum.org/uploads/images/wildlifeFlorida/redWolf.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw9olmEPfl1r3d9hao1_500.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz9nlpQ0ns1r4jegjo1_500.jpg

Can anyone make a tutorial or at least explain how to blend colors? I'm working on marking the bases for where the different colors go...but i need to try to blend them to look natural.


Yarn I use:
Lion Homespun Brand
98% Acrylic and 2% Polyester

Example:











I prefer Lion Homespun because its softer but it's really expensive and they are coarser pieces in the fluffs but when you actually feel the tail it almost gives it a more natural feel despite being very very soft. Also the Yarn gives the tail a lot of dimension because although you see the base (my example will be the barely I am using for Gunnar's tail) color is brown but it has reds, and greens, and darker browns in it almost gives it highlights and low lights.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 14, 2012)

You can blend your own colors just by putting different colors into each bundle of fur and it's pretty hit or miss. Sometimes it will end up the way you expect and sometimes it won't.

I blended this one myself and I put what I thought was very little blue in it and yet you can see it still turned out very blue and quite a bit more blue than I intended. So if you want highlights of something just be aware of how much the colors will show up even if you use a little bit of the color.





However you may also be able to find pre mix colored yarn. I've done two tails like that so far. You just have to be careful how you sew the bundles on and make sure you don't end up putting to many of the same colored bundles next to each other. 
This is an example of a tail I've made with a pre mixed color yarn.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 14, 2012)

What brand of premixed colored yard do you use I'm having LOADS of trouble findng it :/


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 16, 2012)

I use I Love this Yarn! brand but it's only at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 16, 2012)

Try curlers after straightening it out?

Avoid heat.


----------

